
Landau's Theoretical Minimum, ITEP in the Beginning of the 1950's (2002) - daniel-levin
http://arxiv.org/abs/hep-ph/0204295
======
andyidsinga
contrast with "Lando's minimum" : he couldn't let Solo stay in Jabba's
possession forever.

(edit: I couldn't resist, let the downvote beatings begin :( )

